#ubuntu-boot 2006-07-24
<Viper_714> Need help with Netgear FA311 Network card. Can some one please help?
#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-24
<benjiiiiii> hi
<benjiiiiii> i have a boot 21 problem on my ubuntu live cd...
#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-27
<ando> hello
<ando> i'm having trouble booting windows after i have failed to install ubuntu
#ubuntu-boot 2007-07-29
<marco> hi
<marco> i have a small problem...
<marco> someone could help me?
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-27
<b0ba> Hi !
#ubuntu-boot 2011-07-29
<sdhasu> !ops
#ubuntu-boot 2013-07-26
<S-1438> ubuntulog, i have a dual boot system (ubuntu/Windows 7). everything works fine but I would like to change the order that the operating systems appear on the initial login screen. I would like Windows 7 first on the list and then Ubuntu. (12.04.2
<S-1438> is there a way to do that?
#ubuntu-boot 2017-07-27
<BigBangUDR> Hello all need help regarding kernel panic in 14.04 issue - http://imgur.com/a/3oKAQ
